# A Real Shame



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Got a devastating call today from a previous client. I did entire house of cabinets for them two years ago. I was there along time and considered this job to be the nicest I've done.
I answered the phone to a hysterical woman saying my house is flooded. I grabbed one of my guys and rushed to the house. I definitely was not prepared to see what I saw when I went in. The leak was on the third floor and made it to the basement. Ceilings double 5/8" rock down, floors on every story buckled, trimwork and cabs destroyed. The woman was such a wreck she was rushed to hospital. I found the source and everyone started to get there. Builder,Plumber,Electrician who immediately went for panel I had already nuke the house. Turns out the Builders trim team had hit a water line on third floor nailing base with 16ga nails. The nails went through a plate the plumber had put correctly. The nails must have sealed for last two years and just finally eroded enough to let go. Builder took pics and I could see the wheels turning of if he could go after maker of plate.
I'm still accessing the situation but it looks like total gut and redo. Customer stated she was out of town for 10 days and opened the door this evening to this horror.
The pics I'm attaching were the finished job. Didn't want to take pics tonight infront of her.However I will post the Horror show at a later date.I know how the woman is and the Builder is one of the best. We will get her dream house back.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Damn, hate to hear stories like that. I've been in flooded homes, just makes you kinda numb, considering the cost of remodeling from the ground up.:blink: Excellent work, though.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Just a question. Where did the trim man hit the line? 

Jeff


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Horrible story. Sorry to hear about that. That's why I always get a neighbor or friend to stop the house everyday if I'm going to be gone more than a weekend.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

very nice work. hate to hear that.


----------



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

That sucks. Similar thing happened to me but with paneled ceilings and walls. But on the bright side for you, it's work and it's insurance work so you could possibly make more than you originally did. Or better yet, do it nicer?


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

that sucks!!


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

That's terrible nuthin worse than having to redo a nice job like that. I know I sound like a broken record to my guys when they are hanging timbers, watch those wires, watch them pipes, and always making them grab the wires and move them to make sure they are not hit. Of course some things you just can't control when the materials fail. Good luck with the lady.:sad:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Yikes! That's terrible. Beautiful looking home, and those cabinets are awesome. I'm sure the redo will be just as good.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow! You did an excellent job 2 years ago and you will do as good if not better this time. Too bad this had to happen to the home owner. When we leave for a day or more, I turn the main water line into the house off. You never know when the washing machine hose will decide to break. It's usually when you are on vacation.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

jharris said:


> Just a question. Where did the trim man hit the line?
> 
> Jeff


He hit a 1" copper line when he nailed 10" high baseboard on. However the nails were dead center of a stud and unfortunately the strap the plumber nailed on didn't stop the nails. They went through the base,rock plate and into the pipe. The nails didn't even bend. Were researching this plate though because I can take plate and bend it with my hand. Thinking plumber had wrong ones or made them. IDK but any plate I have ever encountered seemed to be stronger than that. When your screwing in cabs to wall and you hit one the cabinet comes off the wall and lifts towards you.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Got pictures of the damage? Good to have before and after.












 







.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

MastersHand said:


> He hit a 1" copper line when he nailed 10" high baseboard on. However the nails were dead center of a stud and unfortunately the strap the plumber nailed on didn't stop the nails. They went through the base,rock plate and into the pipe. The nails didn't even bend. Were researching this plate though because I can take plate and bend it with my hand. Thinking plumber had wrong ones or made them. IDK but any plate I have ever encountered seemed to be stronger than that. When your screwing in cabs to wall and you hit one the cabinet comes off the wall and lifts towards you.




That's strange, all the plates I've seen/or hit; couldn't be bent by hand.:no:


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

I shot one through a PEX line once. Although there was no plate there to protect it. 

That is a real shame but I'm sure you guys will get her all fixed up. Nice job on the cabinets. I've done many kitchens that looked similar and I know what goes into it. A lot of work. 

Bri


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Got pictures of the damage? Good to have before and after.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be patient the Horror show pics are coming


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

That's a heartbreaking story man.


----------



## sankofa (May 2, 2009)

Years ago when I was doing work in the construction industry I remember seeing plumbers and heating people using metal strapping to protect pipes and such. This metal was not very thick at all,it could be cut with tin snips, and the only purpose of it was to show they made an effort to the building inspector.

Those plates should be at least an eighth inch thick in my opinion. 

That chicken in the corner of the photos looks suspicious though...I wonder if he might have been up to no good.....


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

They should be thick. Agreed. I think they range from 18 gauge to 22 gauge. 

I once saw a guy use a scrap piece of metal left from the siding crew. Yup, that thin aluminum we use on a brake to wrap facia and rake rafters. Sad but true.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

btyirin said:


> They should be thick. Agreed. I think they range from 18 gauge to 22 gauge.
> 
> I once saw a guy use a scrap piece of metal left from the siding crew. Yup, that thin aluminum we use on a brake to wrap facia and rake rafters. Sad but true.


The Inspectors should be liable to. Bout time we get to make him sweat. Off for another shot of Jager. Got to enjoy are weekends and deal with everything Monday


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Beautiful work MH. Hopefully the homeowner will settle down. No one was hurt, material things can be replaced. I used to see a lot of this when I was a firefighter. I worked in an older affluent suburb where most of the big mansions were built during the 30's. A lot of beautiful architecture. The owners go away for the winter and are supposed to have someone watching the house. Usually the heat was turned down. The bathroom on the third floor would freeze, and as soon as the temp went up enough to thaw, the water would flood the house. We would get called when one of the police or a neighbor would notice water flowing out from under the entrance door. House would be a wreck and a lot of the work could not be duplicated. Quite a mess. Good luck on the redo.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

MastersHand said:


> The Inspectors should be liable to. Bout time we get to make him sweat. Off for another shot of Jager. Got to enjoy are weekends and deal with everything Monday


Yup, I'm with you on the Jaeger  waiting for the wife/gf to get home. Enjoy today, looks like rain the rest of the week.


----------

